# Python 4103p Programming



## oklahomakid (Feb 14, 2010)

I really hope someone can help me on here. I used to be a professional installer many years ago. It has been about 12 years or so. I recently purchased 2 Python 4103p's on ebay and they are brand new. I got the bypass modules fo rmy 2 cars. I got them both installed and they started the first try on both cars. I was really surprised since I have never used any of these bypass things before.

Anyway my actual problem is with the programming. I am having this same problem on both units. When I enter programming on menu 1, to program the ignition controlled doorlocks, I cannot access the igniton controlled doorlock feature. Well, let me rephrase, I can access it, but the remote will not change it to off or on. I kept messing with them and I got one car to do ignition controlled unlocking and the other to do ignition controlled locking. I can program and change every other feature except the ignition controlled door locks. I tried unplgging, disconnecting power, but no luck. Is there a reset feature or something I am doing wrong.

Somone please help.

Signed, 

Locked In.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

oklahomakid said:


> I really hope someone can help me on here. I used to be a professional installer many years ago. It has been about 12 years or so. I recently purchased 2 Python 4103p's on ebay and they are brand new. I got the bypass modules fo rmy 2 cars. I got them both installed and they started the first try on both cars. I was really surprised since I have never used any of these bypass things before.
> 
> Anyway my actual problem is with the programming. I am having this same problem on both units. When I enter programming on menu 1, to program the ignition controlled doorlocks, I cannot access the igniton controlled doorlock feature. Well, let me rephrase, I can access it, but the remote will not change it to off or on. I kept messing with them and I got one car to do ignition controlled unlocking and the other to do ignition controlled locking. I can program and change every other feature except the ignition controlled door locks. I tried unplgging, disconnecting power, but no luck. Is there a reset feature or something I am doing wrong.
> 
> ...


 You may need a bit writer to program it, or they have different programs for the bypass modules that you can get. Seeing as you already have the units, best bet contact a DEI retailer in your area see if they will help you out with there bit writer.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is in the installation manual on how to program the Python Units, near the back, first set of programming not the advanced programming.


----------

